# LYFT IS GARBAGE



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*FOR THE 100TH TIME I NEVER UNDERSTOOD WHY PEOPLE WOULD PROMOTE THIS GARBAGE ASS COMPANY! THE END!!!*


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

jonnyplastic said:


> *FOR THE 100TH TIME I NEVER UNDERSTOOD WHY PEOPLE WOULD PROMOTE THIS GARBAGE ASS COMPANY! THE END!!!*


What went wrong?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> What went wrong?


Maybe his caps lock key broke?


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

In response to OPs post:

*No U!*


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Tell us how you really feel. Use your words.


----------



## Load & Go (Dec 16, 2015)

Lyft is no different than Uber, they are tech companies. It is important to note that they are not transportation companies. They use algorithms to lure drivers into their grasps, and lure passengers with low rates. Thus, they create fees for themselves and fried for drivers. These tech companies employ programmers with one goal, how to manipulate drivers and passengers to create fees for themselves. They never drive a mile and make billions while we endure the traffic, weather, and wear and rear on our vehicles. The only solution is to use them to generate leads for your businesses. I have a VFH permit, commercial insurance, and a s Corp. I use them to generate leads for new customers like they use me to generate fees. 

In conclusion, I can also build a businesses in the process.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I prefer lyft over uber, personally.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

jonnyplastic said:


> *FOR THE 100TH TIME I NEVER UNDERSTOOD WHY PEOPLE WOULD PROMOTE THIS GARBAGE ASS COMPANY! THE END!!!*


Travis...is that you?


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Travis...is that you?


I could only wish I had his money/power!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> I prefer lyft over uber, personally.


I prefer Uber Taxi over either.


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

The Lyft app is garbage.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Contuber said:


> The Lyft app is garbage.


Oh boy...don't get me started! OK..I'll start. Why doesn't the damn thing show us the town we're taking the Passenger to? All I can see is the street name and the address on that street, when viewing the passenger info while enroute to pick him/her up. Grrrr! I've written Lyft support. They said that it would be forwarded to the I.T. dept.. The silly Lyft app updates at least once a week, but nothing ever improves.

In fact, the last update has it showing $0 in the FARE area. The app had this same problem 3 weeks ago. It was fixed, and then Lyft I.T. broke it again, in order to make themselves look useful when they fix it again.


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

The Lyft app:

- doesn't show your PT for the request
- doesn't show your the pax rating after you accepted
- doesn't allow you to text the pax (YOU can do it, but not the app)
- doesn't allow you to set a filter for a ping distance, so you have to respond to these crazy pings 20 min away
- doesn't allow you to set a filter for a trip distance (I don't want to drive 50 miles one way to the middle of nowhere)
- doesn't allow you to set a destination filter (it may be useless since there isn't enough requests anyway, but...)
- there are no tools helping you to track guarantee satisfaction (minutes in the hour, trips this hour, are you within or out of guarantee zone)
- there is no "cheat sheet" for active guarantees for the week (which days and hours, $15 or $25...)
- you can't report issues with the ride from the app, like you can do from Uber's
- it sends me across the city all the time. If I'm near point A, it often matches the pax _destination_ , not only the pickup location, with this point A. Too often I get a remote ping from point B or C, with a dozen of drivers between me and this point, just because the destination is near my current location.
- after I leave point A and relocate, I often get requests from my old location. The system thinks I'm still there.
- and why can't you see other cars from the driver mode? Why should you log off?

I think everybody could add more.

And their PT is a joke.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

You forgot the pinkish color


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Contuber said:


> The Lyft app is garbage.


This. It's complete crap. And, really, choosing between Lyft and Uber is like choosing between gonorrhea and syphilis.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm beginning to think both companies are not doing major recoding because it's too expensive. Therefore they're not cash flowing well enough to justify a rewrite.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I can look past Lyfts app being less advanced then Ubers and the sometimes annoyingly long ping request. The support,pay,passengers, and fun factor are all better on Lyft so I choose it every time over uber unless uber is surging. Uber just treats us like dirt. At least Lyft acts like it cares


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> This. It's complete crap. And, really, choosing between Lyft and Uber is like choosing between gonorrhea and syphilis.


Lol, this eloquently sums up the entire industry.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah, I can't figure it out either.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Do you live in your car BostonBarry?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

FuzzyWuzzy said:


> TIP FUNCTION.
> 
> Thank you Lyft.
> 
> All is forgiven.


Dunno..it's sort of becoming a new berserk button for me

There's nothing quite like the fury of getting a $2 tip....and 4*.. Ten pax like that a week, goodbye safety net, hello beginnings of an ulcer

For fvcking $20??? Gdam grad students.

We at least tips mean I can see which bsturd did it

My second in-app tipper all freaking week (3rd total)....is it THAT hard to comprehend that if -all- my pax for the week tipped $2, I'd barely feel a difference, but if all of them4-starred me, I'd be driving uber and applying for postmates by the end of the week?????

Do these people tip waitresses 20% and then go file spurious complaints with management on a regular basis too?! Or does it just not occur to them that FIRST you adjust voluntary additoonal compensation down all the way down, and only then d, if that's not retaliation enougj, do you start causing people problems voting to fire em n crap

And heck, if they don't think we deserve their 5* cuz it's so dear and precious to em, how darn hard is it to just NOT go in the app, and not rate us at all????


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

BaitNSwitch said:


> Do you live in your car BostonBarry?


No, sir. See attached. Also note, the 5 hours on Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday are spent online at home doing chores hoping to get a local ping (rare). Bulk of my income usually comes from driving 36 hours over Thursday, Friday, Saturday. Only go out Sunday if I happen to need rides for PDB.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> No, sir. See attached. Also note, the 5 hours on Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday are spent online at home doing chores hoping to get a local ping (rare). Bulk of my income usually comes from driving 36 hours over Thursday, Friday, Saturday. Only go out Sunday if I happen to need rides for PDB.


Dang, what average speeds does Boston traffic move at?! And what're your rates????

My last tank's average was 16.9 mph (hour not gallon)....

Without guarantees, I'd have to DRIVE-DRIVE **100 HOURS** PAX-ON-TRIP MODE per week to hit anywhere near that... Literally, and that's WITH pdb ($1.05/mi rate, 16.9 miles per hour)

...or is a huge chunk of that referrals?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

900+ bucks fares, mileage not PT based??? And 47 hours drive mode, really driving?!

That's, what, 1500ish with deadmiles and pickups, maybe more? at $19-20 gross per hour DRIVE MODE, and probably $15 per hour engine on, no thx

N/m I don't wanna be in your shoes... i got my $200ish for Friday driving *44 mi* fares... And that's including the extra pings taken for peak hours requirement



BostonBarry said:


> Yeah, I can't figure it out either.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

FuzzyWuzzy said:


> TIP FUNCTION.
> 
> Thank you Lyft.
> 
> All is forgiven.


.88c a mile. NO, THANK YOU LYFT


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Dang, what average speeds does Boston traffic move at?! And what're your rates????
> 
> My last tank's average was 16.9 mph (hour not gallon)....
> 
> ...


Avg speed from on-board computer is 18mph. Mileage rate only $0.17 and minutes only $0.01 more than Orange County, but we still have $2.00 pickup.

So, for the summary picture I shared I would have earned this much less in your market for the same trips:

Pickup: (67 trips) -$134
Miles: (287.1) -$48.81
Minutes: (986) -$9.86
Total: -$192.67

Now, don't get me wrong, that sucks. $200 less is significant. But it's still highly profitable even if you don't get the tips and passenger referrals I do. $755 gross for 38 hours, just under $20/hour. On my profit margin of 75% that is $15/hour. But again, not counting referrals ($90) and tips ($71) which add up to about $4/hour.

And note: that summary had $8 paid for 4 hours of $50 guarantees. That means those 4 hours I grossed $38/hour average on my own. And I've only ever been paid one Driver referral for $1000.



Adieu said:


> 900+ bucks fares, mileage not PT based??? And 47 hours drive mode, really driving?!
> 
> That's, what, 1500ish with deadmiles and pickups, maybe more? at $19-20 gross per hour DRIVE MODE, and probably $15 per hour engine on, no thx
> 
> N/m I don't wanna be in your shoes... i got my $200ish for Friday driving *44 mi* fares... And that's including the extra pings taken for peak hours requirement


 I have no idea what "mileage not PT based" is supposed to mean. Also not sure how you can quote me and then say 47 hours. The summary listed 43 hours and as I said, 5+ of those hours were couch surfing at home, not exactly work. And 1 hour each day I drive is app time that I spend commuting to and from home.

1500 miles? Try 712 miles. And those 712 include miles I traveled for Mentor sessions and Lyft events as well as my commute to and from the city.

Overall, always keep in mind my driving isn't even ideal. I do those 36 hours in the city so that I can stay home with my kids the other 4 days/week. If I lived in our near the city and didn't have the kids, I could easily do $2000/week by focusing on the busiest times over 5 days.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> Avg speed from on-board computer is 18mph. Mileage rate only $0.17 and minutes only $0.01 more than Orange County, but we still have $2.00 pickup.
> 
> So, for the summary picture I shared I would have earned this much less in your market for the same trips:
> 
> ...


I was at first reacting to screens that seemed to show 1600ish per week, was I mistaken?

800-900 for driving like crazy all over, vs. 700 for laid back approach, I like mine better....no offense.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Was half asleep when writing ....PT-based as on surged up fares, not higher city prices.


My market is $1.05/0.17 since this week, so that past record of 7000+ might well hot 850-900 anywau


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Adieu said:


> I was at first reacting to screens that seemed to show 1600ish per week, was I mistaken?
> 
> 800-900 for driving like crazy all over, vs. 700 for laid back approach, I like mine better....no offense.


Gotchya. Average fares for 35 hours are $900-1000. The weeks over $1500 look like this (attached screenshots). I applaud your efficiency. As I said, I could do much better hourly if I could pick and choose all the best hours. But this is the best lifestyle balance I can work out as a single dad (soon to be remarried). 



Adieu said:


> Was half asleep when writing ....PT-based as on surged up fares, not higher city prices.
> 
> My market is $1.05/0.17 since this week, so that past record of 7000+ might well hot 850-900 anywau


We're $2/ $1.22/ $0.18

The funny part is, look how little the miles and minutes differences between us affect hourly. But that pickup fee is a big deal. Also, minutes are more valuable than miles. I get paid almost 4 minutes for every paid mile. Too many folks are focused on what they get paid per mile, when that is not the biggest factor for the bottom line.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Well you're doing pretty well. I do respect the hustle. Good job.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Gotchya. Average fares for 35 hours are $900-1000. The weeks over $1500 look like this (attached screenshots). I applaud your efficiency. As I said, I could do much better hourly if I could pick and choose all the best hours. But this is the best lifestyle balance I can work out as a single dad (soon to be remarried).
> 
> We're $2/ $1.22/ $0.18
> 
> The funny part is, look how little the miles and minutes differences between us affect hourly. But that pickup fee is a big deal. Also, minutes are more valuable than miles. I get paid almost 4 minutes for every paid mile. Too many folks are focused on what they get paid per mile, when that is not the biggest factor for the bottom line.


I respect your hustle and the fact that you're a single parent. You go head with your bad self Boston Barry. We need more men like you in this world.

P.S. congratulations on your engagement


----------



## castthestone (Mar 15, 2016)

It's not a good source of steady income, but it helped me out. I needed extra cash for the next couple of months and I've made about $700 over the last 2 weeks driving part time. I drive a truck and gas consistently comes out to 20% of my earnings, so there's still decent take home during a time I needed cash. With that said, there have been a handful of times where I logon Tuesday or Wednesday after 5:00pm and sit on my ass with no requests for 1 - 2 hours.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Yeah, Barry is probably the best Lyft driver I know about. Having access to the mentor program really helps I see, I need to try to hustle the referrals more, but I don't know where to go with them. They invited me to become an Ambassador, but I haven't tried it yet. I'm busy with school, and with the PDB gone for me, I only do mostly guarantee hours. I was able to do $950 average easily with 40 hours.

And that pick-up fee gets you on the minimum fare rides. In Philly it's down to $1.17, really really bites.

The less you work, the more you tend to make, if you give up your weekends to drive. In my oversaturated market, I must hit every guarantee though to clear $500 with 20 hours. And you need to know the tricks - disqualify yourself if you hit a great Prime Time during a guarantee for the hour by going offline. Had to do that for the first time this weekend when I had a $58 fare during a $20/hr guarantee. Worked out nicely because I had to be somewhere an hour after that particular hour ended, so I was just off a bit earlier than I intended to be anyway.


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

What is the "other" that you get $500 for ?


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Yeah, Barry is probably the best Lyft driver I know about. Having access to the mentor program really helps I see, I need to try to hustle the referrals more, but I don't know where to go with them. They invited me to become an Ambassador, but I haven't tried it yet. I'm busy with school, and with the PDB gone for me, I only do mostly guarantee hours. I was able to do $950 average easily with 40 hours.
> 
> And that pick-up fee gets you on the minimum fare rides. In Philly it's down to $1.17, really really bites.
> 
> The less you work, the more you tend to make, if you give up your weekends to drive. In my oversaturated market, I must hit every guarantee though to clear $500 with 20 hours. And you need to know the tricks - disqualify yourself if you hit a great Prime Time during a guarantee for the hour by going offline. Had to do that for the first time this weekend when I had a $58 fare during a $20/hr guarantee. Worked out nicely because I had to be somewhere an hour after that particular hour ended, so I was just off a bit earlier than I intended to be anyway.


We either disqualify ourselves or don't take the long trip at all during certain guarantee hours.
If lyft calculates it separately, it'll never happen! Lyft pays for its own laziness!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Docaces said:


> What is the "other" that you get $500 for ?


It's sort of a "everything else" general label. That week I think it included a hundred or so in fixing a guarantee that they worded incorrectly, a few event hours as a Mentor, and missing cancelation fees.


----------



## johny456us (Apr 5, 2016)

Intersting stuff in here! I just started with Lyft a week ago, done about 40 some rides so far, seems like it can be great but all about learning the ins and outs. This week I'm trying to figure out what times are best in the LA area and then just focus on the best hours and areas. Today I definitely learned that 3-5pm is absolutely horrible in the areas I was at, averaging maybe $9/hr after accounting just for gas expenses. The couple mornings I've driven come out to $18-$22 after accounting for gas and taxes. I want to get seat covers before driving late at night. My car is 2013 so aiming to get peak rides in the mornings to be sure I get the 20% power driver bonus without having to rely too much on Saturday and Sunday. 

I don't understand how prime time works, my app is always saying 25%-%50-250%, is that percentage STRICTLY for highlighted areas, so if there are no highlighted areas then those percentages mean absolutely nothing? Cause I rarely see those highlighted areas and half the time when I get into one it drastically changes. 

Also, if I opt-in to some of the guaranteed hours and randomly get a high fare rate, then I just go offline afterwards to disqualify myself, and keep the full amount?


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

The lyft Prime Time is nothing like Uber surge. You don't know if you'll get the bonus percentage until the ride is over. Many times i've given a ride in the middle of a hot pink zone to find out later on it's a regular ride. Pissed is an understatement, it's one of the reasons I don't drive much anymore.


----------



## nplyftcp (Mar 1, 2016)

BaitNSwitch said:


> The lyft Prime Time is nothing like Uber surge. You don't know if you'll get the bonus percentage until the ride is over. Many times i've given a ride in the middle of a hot pink zone to find out later on it's a regular ride. Pissed is an understatement, it's one of the reasons I don't drive much anymore.


Happened to me last night. Picked up 2 passengers and was taking them 8.8miles. Was dead center of a 100-150% zone. Dropped them off....$9+ fare


----------



## johny456us (Apr 5, 2016)

Yup, I drove last night 10pm-12am, I'd get into a pink zone and get no pings....after I dropped off one passenger I saw I was dead center of a pink zone, got a ping and thought FINALLY...it was a 14 mile trip, got $15 something, definitely not prime time. I'm trying this out throughout this month, if I don't figure out how to hit at least 25/hr average after accounting for just gas or at least $1 per mile I put on my car while logged in, then I'll be done with Lyft. The amount I'll have to pay for taxes and maintenance and repairs later in the year will make this a minimum-wage-at-best job at the current rate.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

The biggest remaining flaw with the Lyft app is that it does not show surge. I used to drive almost exclusively Lyft, 'cause I could hit PDB, and that was my guaranteed surge. 

Now, I never even turn on the Lyft app unless I am marooned somewhere and need to maximize my chance of getting a ride back. Last week my payout was about $20 on Lyft, whereas I used to get a payout of about $900 on Lyft. #yourlossLyft.


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*I can't wait till Lyft crashes and burns. They will become the next Myspace.*


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I wouldn't hold your breath


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

jonnyplastic said:


> *I can't wait till Lyft crashes and burns. They will become the next Myspace.*


Lyft won't crash and burn in the near future, unless drivers abandon the company for another opportunity. But apparently, there is no comparable opportunity at this time. Lyft cut the pay for newly-contracted drivers by 6.2% a few months ago, and it didn't but it didn't slow the number of new drivers coming onboard. Not in my city anyway.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Those are most likely the Uber switchers or, double dippers. 

All to drive around some jerk non tippers.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I prefer Uber Taxi over either.


What exactly is uber taxi.Live in Dallas don't have it here.Does regular cabs pick up uber passangers


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> What exactly is uber taxi.Live in Dallas don't have it here.


Uber offers taxis in:

U.S. of A.: Boston, New York, Washington, Chicago, San Francisco, Honolulu.

Canada: Montreal, Toronto

Australia: Sydney

Germany: Berlin

In addition, Uber offers For Hire in Seattle. It appears that there are two kinds of taxis in Seattle: Taxicab and For Hire. From what I can gather from those who live in Seattle, the Taxicabs use meters, but the For Hire is flat rates.

If you choose Uber Taxi in a market where Uber offers taxis (or For Hire, in Seattle), you use the Uber application to summon and pay for your taxi. When you choose Uber Taxi, you summon a regular, licenced taxicab driven by a licenced taxicab driver. You ride for regular, metered rates (or whatever the For Hire rates are for Seattle). The driver keys in the metered fare at the end of the trip and submits it. There is no Surge Pricing on Uber Taxi.

In Washington, the application adds whatever tip the user has pre-selected* plus a two dollar user fee. The two dollar fee is no big deal in Washington, as it has cost extra to call a cab in Washington since the 1920s. The current charge for calling a cab in Washington is two dollars.

In New York City, and in New York City, _*ONLY*_, you use the application, called UberT in New York, to summon your taxicab, only. You must pay the driver. This applies to New York City, _*ONLY*_. In all of the other places that Uber offers taxis, you summon and pay for your Uber Taxi through the application.

There are several reasons why Uber users would want a taxi. Lest I trigger a flame war, I will not go into them, here, unless someone asks.

Uber Taxi has been very good for me. It was the second Uber to appear in Washington. Uber Black was the first.

* The common misconception among Uber users that the "tip is included" springs from Uber Taxi. When a user signs on to the Uber application for the first time, a page will pop up that asks the user how much he wants to tip on Uber Taxi. In most cases, the user does not read it carefully, or, he assumes that Uber Taxi is just another appellation for UberX, Uber Black or whatever. Most users do not understand that there are some markets in which Uber offers regular, licenced taxicabs. It seems to be contrary to the Taxi/Uber Wars which are ongoing in many places, so people pay little heed to it. If you look in the ID box for the poster, you will see that some of us chose "Uber Taxi" when the Uberpeopledotnet Profile Page asked us what we were driving. I do drive UberX and Lyft, as well, but the profile page does not allow you to list more than one driving category


----------



## igorek69 (Mar 27, 2016)

Contuber said:


> The Lyft app:
> 
> - doesn't show your PT for the request
> - doesn't show your the pax rating after you accepted
> ...


You want too much. Uber has only couple thinks from your list. If they will add all these filters, some riders will wait car forever. I agree would be good to have all these filters, but it will never happen.


----------



## Jenny01 (Apr 12, 2015)

Contuber said:


> The Lyft app:
> 
> - doesn't show your PT for the request
> - doesn't show your the pax rating after you accepted
> ...


-It doesn't show if the ride is on Prime. 
-The second ride on lyft line is mandatory and you can't see that rider rating. 
-The payment dashboard is confusing, since mixes the earning of the whole week. Imposible for tracking a daily earning 
-On guarantee time, cancel just one ride and acceptance drops from 100% to 65%. Insane 
-Hit arrive and the rider app show "on trip". I have been acussed of starting trips without the rider inside the car, yeah sure like it is my fault!


----------



## milesahead (Apr 25, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Oh boy...don't get me started! OK..I'll start. Why doesn't the damn thing show us the town we're taking the Passenger to? All I can see is the street name and the address on that street, when viewing the passenger info while enroute to pick him/her up. Grrrr! I've written Lyft support. They said that it would be forwarded to the I.T. dept.. The silly Lyft app updates at least once a week, but nothing ever improves.
> 
> In fact, the last update has it showing $0 in the FARE area. The app had this same problem 3 weeks ago. It was fixed, and then Lyft I.T. broke it again, in order to make themselves look useful when they fix it again.


Always found that to be ridiculous, that you can't see the city that you're dropping off in. You have to ask the customer, or check your GPS mapping system


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

milesahead said:


> Always found that to be ridiculous, that you can't see the city that you're dropping off in. You have to ask the customer, or check your GPS mapping system


MilesAhead, my app is now showing a grey line that indicates where the passenger is going, and the suggested route. You can see this after you accept the request, while enroute to pick the passenger up. Is your app showing this too?


----------

